# Coding Cheat Sheet for F32?



## rockbottom8 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello,
I am searching around here and wanted to know if anyone has a full cheat sheet for the F32?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

You can use the F30 cheat sheet.


----------



## rockbottom8 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## rockbottom8 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is it in the forums? Trying to find a post on it.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=701484 is a good start
also the doc at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0 has good information


----------



## rockbottom8 (Jul 27, 2005)

jmh said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=701484 is a good start
> also the doc at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdGZyaGFWd1pnNWE0UEJNR0xIa3ZmbUE#gid=0 has good information


Thanks!


----------

